# these are supposed to be rbs



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sorry the pic is kinda blurred, will take better ones later but am off to work now.
i think they look more like rhoms or spilo cf's because of their shape. they were supposed to be rbs as i ordered them as.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

they look kinda like rhoms cant reallt tell try and get a better pic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

From that pic, I would have to say P. Natt due to the juvi spots, red shaded bellie and coloration of rear fins.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like seRRa to me!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant really tell, can you get a better shot?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yea i'm about to get better shots, just got home from work, but they def. look like serras to me. I'm no expert, but I thought rbs were supposed to be more round in the head.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

get clearer Pixs
i'm 99% sure there serra's heh


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here is the money shot i hope, like i said...look like serras to me, i thought rbs were supposed to have rounder faces.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here is a hooooooooooooooooooogeee pic of three of them, i hope this works.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, they're serras... They look like rhoms to me, maybe highbacks.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

eh, only the one is a good pic. sorry bout this last one


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

one last one, but still kinda blurry.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What kind of digital camera are you using? Is there an option that allows you to adjust the setting quality while taking pictures, i.e. standard or fine?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

"HeH" i was RIGHT

i suggest you divide these guys to stop fighting and nips


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sorry again about the last shitty pic. they have to be either rhoms or spilo cf's, imo. WTF?!!?!?!? I ordered them off of riverwonders.com and asked for 6 small red-bellies and I get 6 serras!! What the hell am I supposed to do? I'm sending them back and they better pay for the shipping. I mean, I can't shoal 6 small serras in a 29g tank, even though I plan to upgrade to a 120g+ within the next few months, can I? I would think that at least 1/2 of them or more would be killed.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

if those are spilos they can shoal but if rhoms nope your gonna only end up wih one serra left man


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

LaZy said:


> "HeH" i was RIGHT
> 
> i suggest you divide these guys to stop fighting and nips


 Divide up? nah they are going back to the morons who sent them. I woulda been better off going to canada since I am on the border and getting RBS in a LFS.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hah, riverwonders won't take them back!! They said they are experts and that they definately sent me red-bellies, and, that red-bellies and rhoms look the same when they are young.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm using the kodak dx4900, i'll try to get some better pics, its just the more I adjust them after taking the photo and zoom in, the more they become blurred. looks like i'll have to actually read the manual, lol.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hmmm... they look like serra's but then the red anal fin and the spots..hmm.. Frank help!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

from looking at the second picture down i would sat those are not natts and definately a serra
dixon


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh yeah...they sharpness is adjustable, lol, here is a good one


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and another good one


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and last one


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Those are much better shots. Look at the top of the fish and you can see that it peaks. Natts do not have this characteristic and are more round. Definately serras.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> here is the money shot i hope, like i said...look like serras to me, i thought rbs were supposed to have rounder faces.


 OK, i was wrong.. since you've resized, i do lean to the answer of it being a Serra also.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh great, I have 6 serras in a 29g, we'll see how long they survive. I wanted RBS, guess that's what I get for ordering over the internet. They are worth more, but to riverwonders.com









Hurry and move this to the classifieds section, I'm [email protected]$^ed







j/k


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> hah, riverwonders won't take them back!! They said they are experts and that they definately sent me red-bellies, and, that red-bellies and rhoms look the same when they are young.


 Riverwonders.com sucks walnuts.. they refused to send me a pic of the striolatus for sale.. ahah.. 
and i remember one of our members here being close to them and wanted to drop by their shop and buy some p's or something and they said "NO".


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey Do they look like this ?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

or this?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

**Those pics are from Pedro's site, I hope he doesn't mind


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look exactly like the first pic you showed, with the exception that all of them have tiny pieces of their fins nipped cuz the riverwonder.com f%$s gave them to me like that. They are so stupid they probably keep like 200 of them together in a 20g tank.

Don't worry thoguh they are healthy and the fins will frow back quickly as long as you don't schoal them.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I got the same fish sold to me as S.irritans... Notice the red on the anal fin... Hard vin the tale fine and clear hyaline to the end... But I am uncertain off my species... Just a suggestion... They could be S.Irritan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You cannot draw anything conclusive from any of those photos including the last two. Both Pristobrycon eigenmanni and S. irritans are near identicle at small sizes like that and are usually confused for one or the other.

One thing for certain, that last photo looks nothing like any juvenile irritans I have ever seen. The caudal fin edge is not completely clear as I see some black pigment forming after the bite.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey kouma is that first pic you posted S. Marginatus?? looks like it. My yet to be ID'd piranha, resembles those somewhat it has a very little hint of red on its analfin and very very faint orangish color on its gill plates.

Oburi


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well all is good now. i sold 3 to kouma and put a divider in my 29g to seperate the reamaining 2 (1 died, but i could tell he was gonna as soon as he was in the tank by the way he was acting).

5 serras for $42 + shipping rapeage ain't bad!

thx riverwonders...but you can still f#$k off and die.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> well all is good now. i sold 3 to kouma and put a divider in my 29g to seperate the reamaining 2 (1 died, but i could tell he was gonna as soon as he was in the tank by the way he was acting).
> 
> 5 serras for $42 + shipping rapeage ain't bad!
> 
> thx riverwonders...but you can still f#$k off and die.


 LoL looks like someone really likes river wonders. Have fun with your new fish.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I bought 3 of those in a 15 gallon and damn they are vicious







. They already nipped a GF twice their size and eat 5 full small guppies. Thanks prime for willing to drive all the way to Hamilton and for the great P's.

Will post pics soon,


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> primetime3wise said:
> 
> 
> > well all is good now. i sold 3 to kouma and put a divider in my 29g to seperate the reamaining 2 (1 died, but i could tell he was gonna as soon as he was in the tank by the way he was acting).
> ...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You cannot draw anything conclusive from any of those photos including the last two. Both Pristobrycon eigenmanni and S. irritans are near identicle at small sizes like that and are usually confused for one or the other.


 You can say that again.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> primetime3wise said:
> 
> 
> > well all is good now. i sold 3 to kouma and put a divider in my 29g to seperate the reamaining 2 (1 died, but i could tell he was gonna as soon as he was in the tank by the way he was acting).
> ...


 i'm sensing sarcasm here


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

kouma said:


> I bought 3 of those in a 15 gallon and damn they are vicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 np kouma, it was cool meeting you and going to the LFS together









I seperated my reaming two with the divider. I think you outta seperate them as soon as possible, imo, even at 2" they might gang up on one another and kill each other. you can at least expect alot of fin nips to continue if you keep them together in a 15g because I suspect they are indeed rhoms.


----------

